# what can I expect for my medical?



## Tyrone_88 (4 May 2006)

Hey I've been reading all the post and can't really find a whole lot on what exactly is going to happen when i go in for my medical next thursday. I have a friend who has gone in for a physical and he says you get fingers up your arse and the doctor grabs your nuts. Is this true or is he just messing with me?


----------



## Aislinn (4 May 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## William Webb Ellis (4 May 2006)

First you need to turn your head and cough.........then I will answer that question......


PS, never, ever volunteer for enema force..


----------



## cgyflames01 (4 May 2006)

Sweet Jesus, 
I assume, being in this forum, this is your medical test. If that's the case, you will be administered a hearing and visual test. And also be required to supply a Urine specimen. Following that, a doctor or PA, will go over questions, about past medical history, as well a pertinate medical questions ( such as injuries, Rx use, Childhood Illness's, and the like) following that you will have a brief physical exam, where the doctor/PA, will do a head to toe exam, where they will assess your range of motion, and inspect for any deformities. This will be done while you are in your underwear, so for the love of God, wear appropriate underwear. (no holes, clean, and no thongs- girls). So that being said, there should not be a prostate exam, nor a "lower abdominal exam"   
On a side note, if you have any more questions like this, it would be wise to call the CFRC, and ask to talk to medical personal.


----------



## Tyrone_88 (4 May 2006)

thanks for the replies fellas


----------



## rocker23 (5 May 2006)

I had my medical on the 28th...  All went good...   And the CF doctor wanted my family doctor to fill out a form re: my knee...  I had a scope done on it about 2 yrs ago...  With no probs since...  So here's the question, What can I expect once I send this form back in to the reviewing CF doctor? MY family Dr stated exactly what the surgeon did to my knee and also stated that in her professional opinion i'm perfectly fit.  Any feedback would be great!


----------



## William Webb Ellis (5 May 2006)

rocker23 said:
			
		

> I had my medical on the 28th...  All went good...   And the CF doctor wanted my family doctor to fill out a form re: my knee...  I had a scope done on it about 2 yrs ago...  With no probs since...  So here's the question, What can I expect once I send this form back in to the reviewing CF doctor? MY family Dr stated exactly what the surgeon did to my knee and also stated that in her professional opinion i'm perfectly fit.  Any feedback would be great!



Sure seem fit from where I sit.


----------



## Andyd513 (5 May 2006)

Rocker, I required a note before my enrollment as well. It delayed my enlistment by about 3 months due to the fact that I was taking medication. The second I was off said medication and actually got the note saying 'hes perfectly healthy' my application was complete and I was sworn in in about 3 weeks, if you're going reg that means instead you would probably be merit listed in that time and have to wait for a job offer.


----------



## rocker23 (5 May 2006)

Thanks Andy!!!


----------



## Tyrone_88 (9 May 2006)

The only thing I can really think of that might possibly fail me in my medical is that the arch of my spine is more pronounced then most of my friends. It doesn't cause any problems like pains or anything but if anything screws me over it will be that. It used to be normal until I worked in drywall for a summer and i guess my spine was still growing or something. If I stand up strait it looks fine but when I'm relaxed or slouching it is somewhat noticable. Its not mutated or anything, but I just want to know if I might fail because of it. Any input will be greatly appretiated.


----------



## ark (9 May 2006)

cgyflames01 said:
			
		

> Sweet Jesus,
> I assume, being in this forum, this is your medical test. If that's the case, you will be administered a hearing and visual test. And also be required to supply a Urine specimen. Following that, a doctor or PA, will go over questions, about past medical history, as well a pertinate medical questions ( such as injuries, Rx use, Childhood Illness's, and the like) following that you will have a brief physical exam, where the doctor/PA, will do a head to toe exam, where they will assess your range of motion, and inspect for any deformities. This will be done while you are in your underwear, so for the love of God, wear appropriate underwear. (no holes, clean, and no thongs- girls). So that being said, there should not be a prostate exam, nor a "lower abdominal exam"
> On a side note, if you have any more questions like this, it would be wise to call the CFRC, and ask to talk to medical personal.



When I did my medical for promotion a couple months ago, the doc did "grabbed my nuts". I have not asked why he did it but I assume it is a test for testicular cancer (or maybe to see if my balls are big enough for the new position  ) ?


----------



## double0three (10 May 2006)

I have a very mild case of scoliosis (mild curvature of my spine) which I had no idea I had before I went to my medical for the military.  I can say.... it has delayed my application 2-3 months.


----------



## old medic (10 May 2006)

Use the search feature.

It easily finds the Scoliosis thread here in the enrollment medical board.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13299.0.html


thread locked.


----------

